# Green card lottery and J1 visa



## elenab (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for me.

I am an Australian citizen and I am leaving Australia soon and holidaying a month in Europe before I fly to the USA with an approved j-1 visa (start date June 15). I applied for the Green Card Lottery last year and marked Sydney as my home city and the nearest US consulate to me. 

I just found out I have been selected for further processing for the Diversity Visa/Green Card Lottery. Is it possible to still apply for the Diversity Visa while I am in the USA on a J-1 visa? Or can I apply for it while I am travelling in Europe?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved this to the US Forum where you are likely to get more help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot depends on your case number. You can petition in the US, get biometrics/medical and file AoS as soon as your case number allows it (follow the bulletin).


----------



## achab (May 31, 2014)

elenab said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for me.
> 
> ...


Are you subject to the two year home country residency requirement ? If so, you may want to consider cancelling your trip to the US on the J-1 visa, ask a lawyer whether or not you still need a waiver for the two year home country residency requirement (my guess is, if you don't come on a J1 visa, you won't need one), then just pursue the Green Card lottery from Australia.

If you are not subject to the two year residency requirement, or are subject to but you manage to get a waiver, you will be able to adjust status in the US, even though you put Sydney as the nearest consulate.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

twostep said:


> A lot depends on your case number. You can petition in the US, get biometrics/medical and file AoS as soon as your case number allows it (follow the bulletin).


What does the case no on the green card lottery indicate?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It is some sort of Q-matic, the smaller the number the earlier you are invited for your visa interview. Of course, you have to send your papers to Kentucky before that.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

belgarath said:


> It is some sort of Q-matic, the smaller the number the earlier you are invited for your visa interview. Of course, you have to send your papers to Kentucky before that.


When you say send your papers, you mean including the police certificate and other supporting document or just the online DS-260 form?

Is the National Visa Center involving in diversity immigrant visas?


----------

